# Tunisia, Sousse dangerous reptiles



## jaywolves90 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi people

Im going on holiday to Sousse in Tunisia September and I was just wondering if they have any native dangerous/venomous animals such as snakes, spiders and scorpions?

I have read that a few scorpions can be found in the desert areas but i was just wondering about spiders and snakes in the holiday areas, in grassland under rocks etc 

Its my first time to Tunisia and would love to know what to expect so i can get my camera ready


----------



## paptai (Jan 21, 2015)

In that area, the venomous snake species you are likely to encounter are Desert Vipers (_Daboia deserti_), Saharan Horned Vipers (_Cerastes cerastes_), Sahara Sand Vipers (_Cerastes vipera_) and Egyptian Cobras (_Naja haje_).

I am not sure of what exact species of medically significant arachnids are indigenous to the area, although I think there's one or two _Loxosceles_ sp. and a number of scorpions in the Buthidae family. Hopefully somebody who knows more about the arachnids can assist.


----------

